# Can I see your Tag please. Lets see some pics of your Tag in all it's glory



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Here is my Tag watch. Would love to see what others are buying?


----------



## Rockersz (May 7, 2011)

This is mine!


----------



## Mspeedster (May 27, 2011)

Here's my latest, it's my favorite!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are mine:


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

WOW the holy Grail of TAGS nice....Awesome watch


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Excellent collection! thanks for a nice reply


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

What an excellent organized collection.. You must have some of the nicest Tags made.. Thank You


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are mine.


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 447888


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Mspeedster said:


> Here's my latest, it's my favorite!


 it'S one of my favorites to..


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

My only one. Not a great picture.


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

*500M pictures courtesy of rickfan*


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

vanilla.coffee said:


>


Great pictures, but *DUDE!* You're driving on the wrong side of the road!!!!!11111!!!!! 
:/


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

You're right bud of course. 
But it's more exciting on the wrong side


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

vanilla.coffee said:


> You're right bud of course.
> But it's more exciting on the wrong side


 Indeed!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

O'Reilly said:


> Indeed!


I agree, the wrong side is the way to go... living on the edge


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

.


----------



## blacktele (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are my babies!
The 'DiCapri-racer' now has the blue rubber band on it - my personal fav!








Ben


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's mine on a rubber strap. I love it!!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

enricodepaoli said:


> .


Delightful pics really top notch, thanks for a nice contribution. cheers


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

blacktele said:


> Here are my babies!
> The 'DiCapri-racer' now has the blue rubber band on it - my personal fav!
> View attachment 448333
> 
> ...


Nice variety. thanks for posting and welcome!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Here are my Formula 1s.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's another shot with my wife's Hublot


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Eggsy said:


> Here are my Formula 1s.


nice collection


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

THG said:


> Here's another shot with my wife's Hublot


nice pair!


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is new to me Aquaracer WAB2010 300M very comfortable!!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

sryukon said:


> Here is new to me Aquaracer WAB2010 300M very comfortable!!


great looking racer


----------



## langn08 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Meniven (Apr 1, 2011)

My first, and, currently my only TAG.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Meniven said:


> My first, and, currently my only TAG.


I have one only as well, great looking piece


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

So here I go!





































and


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Aquagraph cal. 60


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

jokr82 said:


> So here I go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> Aquagraph cal. 60


Excellent Aquagraph cal.60 love it.......


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

my one and only


----------



## O'Murphy (Nov 28, 2010)

Carrera Day-Date.


----------



## Johninperth (May 13, 2011)

O'Murphy said:


> Carrera Day-Date.


 Love the shot


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

nakedjohnny said:


> my one and only


Great pic, Johnny!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

nakedjohnny said:


> my one and only


Sharp looking Monaco, my dream watch

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

O'Murphy said:


> Carrera Day-Date.


Black band is sophisticated looking. Thanks for pic

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## O'Murphy (Nov 28, 2010)

mooncameras said:


> Black band is sophisticated looking. Thanks for pic
> 
> Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


Thanks!


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

thx WP some member here post really great pix, hopefully I can get myself a real camera for some micro shots...


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi folks,

Can I join in?


----------



## Johninperth (May 13, 2011)

here is my first grand carrera 17 rs


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Can I join in?


Beautiful re-edition. Of course you can join. ;-)


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)

Johninperth said:


> here is my first grand carrera 17 rs


Loving the white dial. It's making me think twice about getting the black dial. This one is stunning.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

what model is this watch you posted.. Iam looking for something simple and classic like this... really nice tag.. Thanks for post


----------



## Johninperth (May 13, 2011)

Gelo24 said:


> Loving the white dial. It's making me think twice about getting the black dial. This one is stunning.


 the silver highlights contrast with the white face quite nicely.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice! love it on the strap.


----------



## 8point166 (May 28, 2010)

My only Tag and a great wach


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

mooncameras said:


> what model is this watch you posted.. Iam looking for something simple and classic like this... really nice tag.. Thanks for post


 I am not sure whether you asked me but excuse me if I misunderstood:


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is a little video I made of one of mine...
YouTube - ‪TAG Heuer Grand Carrera 17RS timelapse‬‏


----------



## CCG (Jan 28, 2011)

O'Murphy said:


> Carrera Day-Date.


Nice watch and very cool cufflinks. :-d


----------



## MysticBlueX3 (May 26, 2011)

My one and only Tag. Currently my daily watch. Also my first automatic!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

MysticBlueX3 said:


> My one and only Tag. Currently my daily watch. Also my first automatic!
> 
> View attachment 454350
> 
> ...


Nice stainless on white look. Great looking tag watch. love it.. thanks for pics

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## parks11 (Oct 31, 2010)

This is mine. The pic actually looks pretty cool because my watch matches my computer.

Picked it up a month or two ago new and love it.

~ Parks


----------



## GMT-II (Feb 26, 2007)

My Only Tag..


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are mine.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Great collection, Chief!!


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

New WAB2011. Loving it.


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Great collection, Chief!!


Thanks WP, I likes me some TAG Heuer. My son-in-law just graduated law school and I'm probably going to give him the Carrera as sort of a graduation gift.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

parks11 said:


> This is mine. The pic actually looks pretty cool because my watch matches my computer.
> 
> Picked it up a month or two ago new and love it.
> 
> ~ Parks


I have a formula 1 very nice watches. love the white dial on yours

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

chiefeng said:


> Here are mine.


The white on gold , great looking piece

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

drspaceman said:


> New WAB2011. Loving it.


When i can save some money, i want A WAB2011 very detailed piece

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## Nessier (Jun 21, 2011)

*My new Tag Heuer Carrera as a wedding gift*

Newbie here...spent over six months lurking in these forums and learned so much about watches (thanks to so many knowledgeable members), and I visited many stores during that time as well, in order to choose a watch to request as a wedding gift from my wife. I kept coming back to the Carrera for its simple yet sophisticated look, and my wife was generous enough to get it for me. I love wearing it and can't wait to add to my new collection!

Here are two pictures of the watch being given to me just before our wedding last month:


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Nessier said:


> Newbie here...spent over six months lurking in these forums and learned so much about watches (thanks to so many knowledgeable members), and I visited many stores during that time as well, in order to choose a watch to request as a wedding gift from my wife. I kept coming back to the Carrera for its simple yet sophisticated look, and my wife was generous enough to get it for me. I love wearing it and can't wait to add to my new collection!
> 
> Here are two pictures of the watch being given to me just before our wedding last month:
> 
> ...


Excellent watch choice the Carrera is a classic beauty... Congrats on the watch. You are lucky to have such a generous wife who knows you well enough to get you the watch you wanted. Cheers to both of you and enjoy your watch.

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: My new Tag Heuer Carrera as a wedding gift*

congrats on your watch but more importantly congrats on your marriage..

wife is definately a keeper!

best wishes for both of you and wear the watch in good health


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

my first.
bought new 14 years ago for my 18th.
left dead when battery ran out for about 3 years before getting it serviced and running again perfectly.
















































































and with my latest one.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: My new Tag Heuer Carrera as a wedding gift*



Nessier said:


> Newbie here...spent over six months lurking in these forums and learned so much about watches (thanks to so many knowledgeable members), and I visited many stores during that time as well, in order to choose a watch to request as a wedding gift from my wife. I kept coming back to the Carrera for its simple yet sophisticated look, and my wife was generous enough to get it for me. I love wearing it and can't wait to add to my new collection!
> 
> Here are two pictures of the watch being given to me just before our wedding last month:
> 
> ...


I DO!!!

I am with that 100%. Screw the ring, let's exchange watches.


----------



## Divider (May 20, 2011)

*Re: My new Tag Heuer Carrera as a wedding gift*



Nessier said:


> Newbie here...spent over six months lurking in these forums and learned so much about watches (thanks to so many knowledgeable members), and I visited many stores during that time as well, in order to choose a watch to request as a wedding gift from my wife. I kept coming back to the Carrera for its simple yet sophisticated look, and my wife was generous enough to get it for me. I love wearing it and can't wait to add to my new collection!
> 
> Here are two pictures of the watch being given to me just before our wedding last month:
> 
> ...


Excellent choice and nice photos! I was in the exact same position as you, except my fiancee gave me my watch as an engagement gift. I debated between the exact same watch you received and the Carrera 1887 - the 1887 barely won out (still need to post pics of my own), but they are both stunning pieces!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

drunken monkey said:


> my first.
> bought new 14 years ago for my 18th.
> left dead when battery ran out for about 3 years before getting it serviced and running again perfectly.
> 
> ...


Awsome piece

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## lamigra_400 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here my 2. Formula 1 Chronograph and Aquaracer Digital Chronograph. My 4th TAG heuer is on its way from Tourneau. Aquaracer 500M....


----------



## lamigra_400 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are my 2. My 4th is on the way Aquaracer 500M, will post when I get it. I love seeing all these fine time keeping instruments...


----------



## torbjörn b (Aug 23, 2006)

My only Tag.








Regards
torbjörn b


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

torbjörn b said:


> My only Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 1k diver...

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

WAN2111.BA0806:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

21st birthday present. It's been mine now for 2 months, officially, and I've worn it everyday. Heck, sometimes I've even slept with it.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

More pics of mine Carrera...


----------



## gibz4 (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's my collection:

My Daily Beater:

My Dressy:

My Newest Addition:


----------



## Johninperth (May 13, 2011)

mykii said:


> WAN2111.BA0806:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> 21st birthday present. It's been mine now for 2 months, officially, and I've worn it everyday. Heck, sometimes I've even slept with it.


I sleep with mine too


----------



## LiLo's Daddy (Jul 4, 2011)

mooncameras said:


> When i can save some money, i want A WAB2011 very detailed piece
> 
> Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


I believe the watch pictured is a WAN2110. I could be mistaken though..


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm a little surprised to have not seen one of these so far

Here's mine!


----------



## bolero_hir (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's mine notice the tag heuer crown...its not aligned properly


----------



## Ironside (Jul 7, 2011)

A birthday present from my parents a few weeks ago


----------



## Errol (Jul 7, 2011)

your tag is exactly the same as mine! love it


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is my wrist shot.


----------



## Klugel (Apr 24, 2011)

Mobile pic


----------



## atik (Jan 20, 2011)

My CAC1111. I love this Formula 1 model but sometimes feel like if the actual dial would little bigger.


----------



## lamigra_400 (Jun 26, 2011)

O'Murphy said:


> Carrera Day-Date.


The cufflinks rock as well...


----------



## Willypop (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's my collection. Two of the most beautiful TAGs from the 90s, my 4000 two tones and my exclusive 2000. My newest one, my favorite CARRERA, the calibre 7 twin time for its timeless elegant look. Enjoy!


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

My first TAG Heuer: CJF2110.BA0594


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

Wearing my TAG Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 300M today at work...


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

Wearing my blue Aquaracer Calibre 5 at work today.


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

RDK said:


> My first TAG Heuer: CJF2110.BA0594
> View attachment 470657
> 
> 
> ...


here´s the white brother says hi!!


----------



## Nimble1 (Aug 16, 2007)

My only TAG..my dear wife gave it to me for my 65th Bday a few weeks ago. Loving it so far, once I replaced the rubber band with a leather one and a deployant clasp.


----------



## timenut (Jun 18, 2011)

Mine.. until very recently.


----------



## camarohair (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## cd89068 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just picked up my first TAG yesterday from Amazon. Decided to snatch one up before they all lose the sapphire crystal case back.















Fuzzy family photo of my current collection: Panerai PAM 111, TAG Carrera Day/Date and Rolex SubC.








Sitting in my Wolf Designs Roadster Triple winder. Note: the Panerai PAM 111 is a manual wind watch so I just store it in the winder spot until I get my Panerai PAM 270 GMT Auto.








Another watch winder family photo:


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## bha1980 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wife bought me an Aquaracer WAN2110 for our wedding.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

bha1980 said:


> Wife bought me an Aquaracer WAN2110 for our wedding.
> View attachment 501313
> View attachment 501314


That's a really hideous scratch on the bezel, its all I can see.

Just kidding!


----------



## bha1980 (Aug 22, 2011)

tpd80 said:


> That's a really hideous scratch on the bezel, its all I can see.
> 
> Just kidding!


HAHA! You've finally convinced me to stop worrying about it


----------



## Bob Volkmer (Aug 14, 2011)

Had my 1887 Carrera for a month now. First Swiss mechanical. Gains about 1-2 secs a day, perfect. I use a top of the range quartz Citizen for the gym (weightlifting). Too






afraid to take the Tag.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

bha1980 said:


> HAHA! You've finally convinced me to stop worrying about it


its a nice looking watch.


----------



## bha1980 (Aug 22, 2011)

tpd80 said:


> its a nice looking watch.


Thanks!


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

bha1980 said:


> Thanks!


Just wondering we're you born in 1980? I was hence the name.


----------



## bha1980 (Aug 22, 2011)

tpd80 said:


> Just wondering we're you born in 1980? I was hence the name.


Yes I was!


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

bha1980 said:


> Yes I was!


It was a good year.


----------



## jccw (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's mine....21st present from my parents, and have been meaning to post a picture for a while!
Sorry if the picture is no good, was taken on my blackberry!


----------



## BHL (Dec 26, 2010)

Pics of my Carrera and Link.


----------



## loyan48 (Aug 24, 2011)

my tags......


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

I know it's not a chronograph...


----------



## tobiwankenobi (Sep 17, 2009)

here we go!!!





























And more to come....................!


----------



## Blowfeld (Aug 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sunspot2013 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have owned several TAGs in the past (F1s, a Carrera chrono and a McQueen Monaco), but sold them gradually to make way for these beauties. I honestly didn't think I would end up with both within two weeks of one another, but my AD was in a friendly mood after I bought the Monaco and made a great deal on the Silverstone.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

sunspot2013 said:


> I have owned several TAGs in the past (F1s, a Carrera chrono and a McQueen Monaco), but sold them gradually to make way for these beauties. I honestly didn't think I would end up with both within two weeks of one another, but my AD was in a friendly mood after I bought the Monaco and made a great deal on the Silverstone.


two proper beauties there and two that I would love to own, along with a vintage Camaro and a modern Monza.


----------



## sunspot2013 (Jun 23, 2009)

drunken monkey said:


> two proper beauties there and two that I would love to own, along with a vintage Camaro and a modern Monza.


I would love to get a vintage Camaro at some point. Tachymeter bezel/no tach bezel, color contrasting subdials/non-contrasting subdials, there is not an ugly one in the bunch!


----------



## evozine (Sep 11, 2011)

First post, this is my daily use Professional 1000, 200 meter green dial. I purchased this watch new in the late 1980's. One broken datewheel lever had to be serviced, other than that a perfectly running quartz watch. The bracelet and steel have kept their shine, not bad for an old watch...


----------



## arcade16 (May 4, 2011)

Pics of my month old Carrera Calibre 5 , one of the only Calibre 5s I have seen on this site


----------



## allaction (Jan 9, 2008)

Original Tag F1 I've had from new!


----------



## jmb151 (Sep 22, 2011)

My 2008 Tag F1! worked over summer and bought myself it! Feels much better than getting it given you. Think im the only 15 year old in school with a TAG  Most people have never heard of it lol!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

good taste starts at early ages !



jmb151 said:


> My 2008 Tag F1! worked over summer and bought myself it! Feels much better than getting it given you. Think im the only 15 year old in school with a TAG  Most people have never heard of it lol!


----------



## ncgm2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

First post, too.

Here are mine:

Formula 1 Quartz Chronograph
Aquaracer Quartz 500M
Link Calibre S
Carrera Calibre 1887 (just got it last week)

I didn't see any Link Calibre S in this topic, so mine is first


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

a couple of snaps from a recent trip to Italy.

first gelato









Beautiful lake









and my 1887 look really rather big on my tiny wrist


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

So here I go!

My brother gave me this watch before I Got Married, 2 days before, February 4th 2010, I Married in February 6th 2010, so it´s my dream comes, because i always wants this Brand Tag Heuer so!














































In december 2010, My Mother gave me another Tag Heuer but in this Time a F1 Alarm!



















And in this Year, My baby, just have almost 3 weeks of life!

Bought 12/10/2011

I bought in NY, Tourneau Time Machine, this store it´s Amazing, have 3ºfloor, just amazing and crazying watch! in

This watch it´s fantastic, I can´t take off my wrist, it´s very heavy, but the funny thing, even having, it´s so comfortable and fit´s perfect in my wrist!! -

I know the watch it´s big for me, because I my watches have 39 a 42mm, but this watch have 44mm!!




































































































Sorry about the many pictures, But this watch it´s Absolutly Fantastic!!


----------



## ddatta (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's mine, the one and only Tag that I have:


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

jokr82 said:


> So here I go!
> 
> My brother gave me this watch before I Got Married, 2 days before, February 4th 2010, I Married in February 6th 2010, so it´s my dream comes, because i always wants this Brand Tag Heuer so!
> 
> ...


Nice watch , real beauty


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

ddatta said:


> Here's mine, the one and only Tag that I have:


What year is this watch? manufacturing date, thanks


----------



## ClusterOne (Oct 30, 2011)

Great to view all the nice Tag Heuer's.

Here's a few snaps of my current one..


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

* C.R said:


> Great to view all the nice Tag Heuer's.
> 
> Here's a few snaps of my current one..


super nice! wow amazing watch


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

My new tag.

Cav518.fc6237

Calibre 17 rs2.

Im now planing to get the rubber strap that goes with it.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

My Collection


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Vakane said:


> My new tag.
> 
> Cav518.fc6237
> 
> ...


nice model tag.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

enricodepaoli said:


> My Collection


incredible collection. very nice


----------



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is mine-
_























































_


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Very nice formula Tag... one of my faves.... Thanks for posting pic awesome watch enjoy


----------



## constrictor (Mar 16, 2011)

A CV 2014 With A Croc Straps


----------



## rob-s (Mar 9, 2011)

My Grand Carrera


----------



## ppl4golf (Oct 26, 2011)

Stare at the day-date and don't blink !

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h158/ppl4golf/Watches/?action=view&current=MVI_2180.mp4


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

ppl4golf said:


> Stare at the day-date and don't blink !
> 
> http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h158/ppl4golf/Watches/?action=view&current=MVI_2180.mp4


Awsome, Manifico incredible. nice man that is a fine watch. thanks for sharing video


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

constrictor said:


> A CV 2014 With A Croc Straps


nice strap love it


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Another new arrival










Tapatalk lights with the LED and what does it mean again and again dolls house by Landscape.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Another new arrival
> 
> Tapatalk lights with the LED and what does it mean again and again dolls house by Landscape.


Nice pic. thanks for post


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Another new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry late post but the black and white contrast is great on this tag... very nice ...thanks for pic


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

Tag Heuer Link WT1114-0


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

sryukon said:


> Tag Heuer Link WT1114-0


Nice looking Tag link. thanks for post


----------



## eome (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice Link! Wear it in good health!


----------



## 04jtb (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Johnny fever (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a real beauty!


----------



## Johnny fever (Oct 26, 2011)

OzO said:


> I'm a little surprised to have not seen one of these so far
> 
> Here's mine!


Carved from a single block of steel, 1000M rated- Sweet watch !


----------



## tada (Dec 29, 2011)

The one that's about to be sold in 7 hours on the bay


----------



## zainsin (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is mine, one and only


----------



## zainsin (Jun 4, 2011)

My one and only


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

zainsin said:


> My one and only


Awsome ! very nice black Tag


----------



## gpension (Dec 8, 2009)

This is my latest


----------



## vserduchka (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## GoldenR (Oct 4, 2011)

some new pics from today


----------



## DrifterX (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all,


Here are some of my loved TAGs... the 6000 was my 1st, the Ti Carrera my last purchase. I wear the aquaracers on a daily basis... not both at once thou! :-d


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

DrifterX said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here are some of my loved TAGs... the 6000 was my 1st, the Ti Carrera my last purchase. I wear the aquaracers on a daily basis... not both at once thou! :-d


aquaracers are nice!!! thanks for nice pics


----------



## romaf06 (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are couple of pictures of my new Calibre 1887 white face and black croco strap  This is the V3 version.


----------



## Telbert78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is my first purchase


----------



## kt122806 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## isaactanjs (Jan 29, 2012)

Fresh from the wrist strap store.. My 2 year old F1 on the Hirsch Grand Duke 20mm leather strap. After 2 years on the original bracelet, it does feel good to be on leather


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking back at my original post, my Super Pro is unfortunately long gone - I do regret letting that one go!

I've got two Tag's in my stable now

A Formula 1









And a Monaco


----------



## Little Squid (Oct 23, 2011)

I decided to go for a dramatic, high contrast look for my new WAK2110. Maybe I'll try a water spray/ice look in the winter.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

OzO said:


> Looking back at my original post, my Super Pro is unfortunately long gone - I do regret letting that one go!
> 
> I've got two Tag's in my stable now
> 
> ...


you need a heuer ;-)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> you need a heuer ;-)
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I need money for a Heuer ;-)

It's a shame nobody has a NOS Calculator for sale...


----------



## Tak Suzy (Sep 26, 2015)

My 20+years old F1 with black NATO-style strap.








And with my favorite SAK "Farmer".








Both,incredibly durable and reliable.
I love them.

From Japan.


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

Pretty early but here









Omg noticed the posts are from 2013 ... Shame on me


----------



## Manojrc (Sep 30, 2015)

Carrera 1887 CAR2111 with after market leather strap & original deployment clasp ( Don't want to ruin original strap )


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

Manojrc said:


> Carrera 1887 CAR2111 with after market leather strap & original deployment clasp ( Don't want to ruin original strap )


Mine on TaG OEM rubber strap + OEM deployment clasp


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

This is my 2012 Aquaracer silver 39mm with a matching fish, I don't have just a wrist shot.............


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Man you guys have some beautiful watches!

Here is my first Tag. GC 17 RS2. Will definitely not be my last! Absolutely in love with this piece and I don't myself staring at it all the time when wearing it!

Have my eye on the silver Carrera 5 day date with a brown croc strap next...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philippe-X (Jul 31, 2013)

Quartz Aquaracer (Apple Watch bonus)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

My 1887


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

Recently took this in trade against a timefactors. Prs22. Love the "grab and go" Quartz.


----------



## -Devil- (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sixty Nine


----------



## beowulfpt (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## timehasbeenkind (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

Heuer Brothers


----------

